#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Help striae!

## Chams26

Wie kan mij vertellen wat ik kan doen tegen mijn striae? Ik heb het op mijn heupen en boven benen. Het ziet er echt niet mooi uit. Herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Miriam77

Hoi,

Er is voor zover ik weet nog geen middel dat helpt tegen striae. 
Het zijn eigenlijk een soort littekens en wat wel helpt tegen littekens is Vitamine E, je kunt Vitamine E creme van Biodermal gebruiken of een voordeliger variant bv Jacob hooy vitamine e creme.
Bij de een helpt het wel bij de ander niet.

Als je er heel erg mee zit kun je een Microdermabrasie behandeling overwegen dit is echter een kostbare behandeling. Ik weet niet wat voor zorgverzekering je hebt maar sommige verzekeraars schijnen het soms te vergoeden.

Ik weet niet of je in een rap tempo bent aangekomen want dat is een van de oorzaken, zwangere vrouwen krijgen het meestal op hun buik. Misschien wordt het weer wat minder als je wat afvalt? 

Hoop dat je wat aan deze info hebt. 

Succes verder.

----------


## Chams26

Ik denk inderdaad dat het door mijn zwangerschap gekomen is. Juist nu ik ben afgevallen zie ik het. Over microdermabrsaie heb ik gelezen dat de behandeling de bovenste huidlaag aanpakt terwijl de striemen in de onderste laag schijnen te zitten. Bedankt voor de tip van de vitamine E crme. Ik las ook over vitamine A zuur crme. Ken je die ook?

----------


## Miriam77

Nee vitamine A zuur crme ken ik niet maar over het algemeen lijken alle zuurpeelingen op elkaar alleen is de n wat agressiever dan de andere, je verwondt als het ware je huid waardoor er nieuwe huidlaag wordt aangemaakt.

Een kennis van mij heeft onlangs een aantal gezichtsbehandelingen gehad waaronder microdermabrasie en glycolzuur peeling. Als laatst heeft ze ook nog een behandeling gehad met een van de sterkste zuurpeeling die er is, de naam hiervan is mij even ontschoten. Ze had veel littekens overgehouden van acne. De behandelingen zijn wel uitgevoerd door ervaren huidtherapeuten want bij onjuist gebruik kan met aardig de mist in gaan en met je gezicht wil je zeker geen risico's lopen.

Als je er heel erg mee zit kun je misschien een vrijblijvend afspraak maken bij een huidtherapeut en je daar laten adviseren.

Succes verder

----------


## Chams26

Wat fijn dat je er zoveel vanaf weet! Het is even geleden maar ik ben inmiddels naar een arts geweest op je aanraden en ik kreeg het idee dat de microdermbrasie en peeling meer voor het gezicht is. Tijdens zijn consult heeft de arts mij vertelt over carboxytherapie samen met een roller met naaldjes. Ik wilde nog even aankijken of iemand hier ervaring mee heeft voordat ik een afspraak maak. Het klonk in ieder geval erg goed en dat rollen zou ik ook thuis kunnen doen. Weet jij hier iets van? Zo niet maak ik even een nieuwe poll aan. Bedankt! :grote grijns:

----------


## Onbekendp

Mama oil van de kruidvat kost 3euro.
Het verminderd striemen werkt echt wel..

----------

